# Επισκευή Λευκών Οικιακών Συσκευών > Φούρνος & Εστία > [Indesit] Φούρνος IFW6841, F24&F01 errors και ρελέ που ανοιγοκλείνει.

## dant3

Μου δόθηκε ένας φούρνος Indesit IFW6841 ο οποίος είχε λειτουργήσει για 4 μήνες με ελάχιστα ψησίματα και στη συνέχεια αποθηκεύτηκε για περίπου 2 χρονια εντός σπιτιού.
Τον σύνδεσα και ανοίγει κανονικά αλλά μετα απο λίγη ωρα πεταει τα σφάλματα του τίτλου.Συνηθως ειναι το F01 οπου και μετα μενει μονιμα και δε μπορεις να κανεις κατι περα απο το να κλεισεις τη παροχη ρευματος και να τον ξανα ανοιγεις.Πιο σπανια πεταει το F24 οπου μετα παλι μενει μονιμα.
Καποιες αλλες φορες μενει το ρολοι κανονικα και ακουγεται καθε λιγο (καθε 2-3 λεπτα) ενα ρελε να κανει το χαρακτηριστικο -κλικ- και στιγμιαια η ενδειξη ωρες εξαφανιζεται (κλεινει η οθονη ουσιαστικα) και εμφανιζεται παλι. Μπορει μετα απο λιγο να πεταξει και καποιο σφαλμα.
Τον εβαλα σημερα και δουλεψε 45 λεπτα με αντιστασεις πανω-κατω και αερα και λειτουργησε κανονικα. Oταν τον εσβησα ομως μετα απο λιγη ωρα πεταξε F24.
Καθαρισα την οθονη αφης καθως λενε οτι μπορει να πεταξει καποιο τετοιο σφαλμα εαν πατιεται μονιμα καποιο κουμπι κτλ.
Εβγαλα το καπακι και ειδα τη πλακετα.Με μια πρωτη ματια δε φαινεται κατι κατεστραμμενο ενω ειναι και σε κατασταση καινουργιας (και γενικοτερα ο φουρνος).
Θα ανοιξω να μετρησω το θερμοστατη ,καθως ειδα οτι το F24 ισως να ειναι και θερμοστατης.Επισης θα καθαρισω και την οθονη αφης εσωτερικα και την καλωδιοταινια καθως ειδα και αυτα οτι μπορει να δημιουργησουν θεμα.
Μενει κατι αλλο που μπορω να κανω η να κοιταξω?
Μετα προφανως παω για αντικατασταση πλακετας.Χοντρικα κοστος γνωριζουμε?
Ευχαριστω

----------


## p270

αν ειναι πλακετα τοτε μπορεις και να την επισκευασεις

----------


## dant3

Ναι υποθετω γινεται και αυτο,αν και αν ειναι corrupt το software (γιατι διαβασα και τετοιο ενδεχομενο) παιζει επισκευη εκτος αντιπροσωπειας?

----------


## p270

κοιτα με το να διαβαζεις τι μπορει να εχει δεν βγαινει ακρη ,οποτε αν δεν ξερεις τι να κανεις και μπορεις βγαλε την πλακετα και την πας για επισκευη σε εργασυτηριο που ασχολειτε με πλακετες οικιακων συσκευων 
αν δεν το εχεις φωναζεις καποιον να τδει τον φουρνο και στην βγαζει αυτος την πλακετα ,οτι κανεις παντα χωρις ταση δικτυου 
ναι φτιαχνονται και εκτος αντιπροσωπειας καθως εκει μονο αλλαγη σου κανουν

----------


## dant3

Το θεμα ειναι να διαπιστωσω πως ειναι οντως η πλακετα και θα την παω αν ειναι.
Μην ειναι κατι αλλο και τσαμπα το ξυλωμα και ο κοπος.

----------


## Di*Ca_Electronic

Η αντιπρ/πεία της INDESIT στην ΑΘΗΝΑ, φαίνεται με διάφορα στοιχεία επικ/νίας από το site :
https://www.indesit.gr/Ypereshies-In...-epikoinonhias .
Κάλεσε το 2130886010 ζήτησε να μιλήσεις με τεχνικό του τμήματος Service φούρνων Indesit 
και αναφέροντας μοντέλο και σειριακό αριθμό συσκευής ρώτησε τι σημαίνουν οι κωδικοί F01 &
F24.
Αυτός γνωρίζει και θα σου απαντήσει αν πρόκειται για λογισμικό πλακέτας ή για κάποια άλλη 
ηλεκτρονική βλάβη.
Φιλικά.
         Δημήτρης Καρούσης

----------

dant3 (11-04-22)

----------


## dant3

Η αντιπροσωπεια θελει να ανοιξει τικετ και να στειλει τεχνικο ,πραγμα που προφανως δε με συμφερει καθως θα βγει σε κοστος μαζι με την ενδεχομενη επισκευη τα 2/3 του κοστους του φουρνου.
Εχουμε καποιο εργαστηριο προς βορειοανατολικα της Αθηνας που να αναλαμβανει διαγνωση και επισκευη?

----------


## dant3

Γνωριζει κανεις ποσα Ω πρεπει να ειναι ο θερμοστατης σε θερμοκρασια δωματιου?
Μετρησα 4500Ω και απο αυτα που βλεπω στο ιντερνετ,δεν ειναι λογικη τιμη.

----------


## mikemtb73

ο ΘερμοΣτάτης  επρεπε να δειχνει 0 ωμ .......
https://www.mengoulis.gr/product/%CE...CF%85-indesit/

Στάλθηκε από το SM-A528B μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## dant3

Σιγουρα 0Ω?
Αλλου εβλεπα για 1000-1100 σε θερμοκρασια δωματιου.
Δυστυχως δεν ειναι ο θερμοστατης αυτος που εβαλες.
Ειναι αυτος και δε βλεπω να υπαρχει Ελλαδα καπου:
https://parts.indesit.co.uk/probe-th...p?fromBOM=true

----------


## Βασιλης apico

Πέρνα με ζεστό αέρα όλη τη πλακέτα, smd κύκλωμα, αν έχεις,(250-300) βαθμούς για 2,3 λεπτά, πριν κάνεις  οτιδήποτε. Αν δεν έχεις χρησιμοποίησε πιστολάκι full θέρμανση για 5,6 λεπτά και βάλε τη πάλι κανονικά σε λειτουργία.  Πολύ πιθανό να υπάρχει υγρασία λόγω αποθήκευσης και να μην έχει κάτι. Τα ηλεκτρονικά δυστυχώς υποφέρουν στη υγρασία, στην ιδέα και μόνο.

   Βασίλης apico.
   Ηλεκτρονικός Μ/κός.

----------


## Κυριακίδης

> Ειναι αυτος και δε βλεπω να υπαρχει Ελλαδα καπου:
> https://parts.indesit.co.uk/probe-th...p?fromBOM=true


Ίσως επειδή το ψάχνεις σταθερά και απόλυτα ως indesit , ενώ για το ίδιο ανταλλακτικό συνοδεύονται από whirlpool & Hotpoint & Ariston , η Whirlpool είναι πιο αξιόπιστη σε διάθεση ανταλλακτικών , πέρνα από εκεί.



> και στιγμιαια η ενδειξη ωρες εξαφανιζεται (κλεινει η οθονη ουσιαστικα) και εμφανιζεται παλι.


Πλακέτα τροφοδοσίας ? (άλλο η πλακέτα ελέγχου) βύσματα καλώδια?

----------


## mikemtb73

> Δυστυχως δεν ειναι θερμοστατης αυτος που εβαλες.


http://www.google.com/search?source=...h=670&dpr=2.81



Στάλθηκε από το SM-A528B μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------

dant3 (17-04-22)

----------


## dant3

> Πέρνα με ζεστό αέρα όλη τη πλακέτα, smd κύκλωμα, αν έχεις,(250-300) βαθμούς για 2,3 λεπτά, πριν κάνεις  οτιδήποτε. Αν δεν έχεις χρησιμοποίησε πιστολάκι full θέρμανση για 5,6 λεπτά και βάλε τη πάλι κανονικά σε λειτουργία.  Πολύ πιθανό να υπάρχει υγρασία λόγω αποθήκευσης και να μην έχει κάτι. Τα ηλεκτρονικά δυστυχώς υποφέρουν στη υγρασία, στην ιδέα και μόνο.
> 
>    Βασίλης apico.
>    Ηλεκτρονικός Μ/κός.


Θα το δοκιμασω.Αν και ειχα βαλει το φουρνο για ενα 45 λεπτο στο τερμα (240ο) ,φανταζομαι θα ζεσταθηκε λιγο και τοτε.




> Ίσως επειδή το ψάχνεις σταθερά και απόλυτα ως indesit , ενώ για το ίδιο ανταλλακτικό συνοδεύονται από whirlpool & Hotpoint & Ariston , η Whirlpool είναι πιο αξιόπιστη σε διάθεση ανταλλακτικών , πέρνα από εκεί.
> 
> Πλακέτα τροφοδοσίας ? (άλλο η πλακέτα ελέγχου) βύσματα καλώδια?


Με το κωδικο του αισθητηρα το εψαχνα.Θα πιασω απο αυριο καταστηματα να ρωτησω.
Παντως οντως αισθητηρας θερμοκρασιας ειναι.Τον εβγαλα και τον μετρησα (γιατι πριν τον μετρησα λαθος) και μου εδινε 136ΚΩ.

----------


## dant3

Μιλησα χθες με τεχνικο της Indesit.Πολυ εξυπηρετικος ο ανθρωπος,παρολο που του ειπα πως δε θελω επισκεψη καθως ξερω οτι αν ειναι πλακετα ,μαζι με την επισκεψη θα παει σε κοστος οσο καινουργιος φουρνος.Και ετσι ηταν αφου μου ειπε πως πλακετα συν επισκεψη-προγραμματισμος (δεν ειναι plug n play ) ειναι συνολο 170Ε. 230Ε εχει καινουργιος ο ιδιος φουρνος...

Μου ειπε οτι το F01 ειναι ή σφαλμα πλακετα ή σφαλμα επικοινωνιας με τη δευτερευουσα πλακετα (του ρολογιου-κουμπιων).
Το F24 μου ειπε πως ειναι ή σφαλμα πλακετας ή σφαλμα λειτουργιας του ανεμιστηρα οροφης.

Οποτε τσεκαρα οτι ο ανεμιστηρας οροφης λειτουργει κανονικα και εβγαλα και τη μπροστα οθονη και το καλωδιο οπου δοκιμασα διαφορες θεσεις μηπως ειχε καποια ζημια αυτο.
Επισης οπως μου ειπε και ο Βασιλης περασα με πιστολακι τη πλακετα στο σημειο με τα smd αλλα και τη δευτερουσα πλακετα.
Δυστυχως τζιφος.Με το που παρει ρευμα μετα απο 1 λεπτο πεταει F01.Μετα απο λιγο μπορει να πεταξει F24.

O αισθητηρας θερμοκρασιας δινει 130ΚΩ σε θερμοκρασια δωματιου.Τον ζεστανα και επεσε σε κατι δεκαδες χιλιαδες Ω αλλα επανηλθε στην αρχικη τιμη μετα.Το εκανα 2 φορες για να δω αν υπηρχε επαναληπτικοτητα.

Οποτε νομιζω πως ειναι θεμα πλακετας.Θα τη παω σε ενα εργαστηρι για επισκευη...

Ευχαριστω για τη συμμετοχη!

ΥΓ.Παντως ειναι εκνευριστικο αυτο με τα ηλεκτρονικα για να χαλανε στα 2-3 χρονια.Στο σπιτι βρισκοταν ενας παλαιοτερος indesit φουρνος με αναλογικη λειτουργια και τον ανοιξα για να επαιρνα το αισθητηριο θερμοκρασιας,αλλα ηταν διαφορετικο.Ειχε θερμοστατη βασικα.Αλλα ειδα οτι δεν ειχε τιποτα ηλεκτρονικο μεσα και ολα λειτουργουσαν με αναλογικο τροπο.Απλη επισκευη δηλαδη αν παθει κατι,αλλα μια 10ετια που τον ειχαν αυτο,δεν ειχε παθει κατι...

----------

mikemtb73 (18-04-22)

----------


## p270

να πας και τις δυο πλακετες για να βγει ακρη

----------


## dant3

Πηγα τη πλακετα και μου ειπαν πως δε βρηκαν κατι.
Υστερα πηγα και τον υπολοιπο φουρνο και με ειδοποιησαν χθες πως βρεθηκε καποια ζημια στη πλακετα.
Τωρα τι συγκεκριμενα δε γνωριζε στο τηλεφωνο.Αυριο θα παω να παραλαβω.
Παντως φουρνο πραγματικα δε βλεπω λογο να ξανα παρω με ηλεκτρονικα. Ο επομενος σιγουρα θα ειναι χωρις ρολοι-οθονες και αηδιες.

----------


## Κυριακίδης

Την επόμενη φορά φώναξε με να έρθω να σου κάνω το αναλογικό indesit (το παλιό ) ενεργειακής κλάσης Α++++++++++
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YHQ-F_bkeTo
Εγώ θα φέρω τον δίπολο διακόπτη του βίντεο  :Tongue2:

----------


## dant3

Παρελαβα χθες, τον εβαλα σημερα το φουρνο.
Τα ρελε εχουν αλλαξει της πλακετας αλλα το προβλημα ειναι ακομα εκει.
Ξανα μανα απο την αρχη...  :Crying:  :Crying:

----------


## Κυριακίδης

Στο 1ο ποστ αναφέρεις 



> Τον εβαλα σημερα και δουλεψε 45 λεπτα με αντιστασεις πανω-κατω και αερα και λειτουργησε κανονικα. Oταν τον εσβησα ομως μετα απο λιγη ωρα πεταξε F24.


Πιστεύω ότι είναι πρόβλημα εξωτερικό (εκτός πλακέτας ) θα κοιτούσα τυχόν δυσλειτουργία εξωτερικού ανεμιστήρα και θερμικό ασφαλείας με κάποιο ελάττωμα .
Δοκίμασες και σε ποιο χαμηλή θερμοκρασία να δεις τι γίνεται ? (π.χ. όχι 240 , αλλά 180)
Κάποια δυσλειτουργία που η πλακέτα ναι μεν λειτουργεί σωστά αλλά κάτι περιφερειακό δίνει στην πλακέτα να το θεωρήσει "σφάλμα " ενώ δεν είναι .



> είχε λειτουργήσει για 4 μήνες με ελάχιστα ψησίματα


Τώρα είναι τοποθετημένη στον ίδιο χώρο που λειτουργούσε τότε ? (ίδια εντοίχιση) , πιθανότητα οι τεχνικοί που το πήγες και άλλαξαν ρελέ και είδαν ότι τώρα λειτουργεί "καλά " είναι επειδή πιθανά την δοκίμασαν εκτός εντοίχισης

----------


## dant3

> Στο 1ο ποστ αναφέρεις 
> 
> Πιστεύω ότι είναι πρόβλημα εξωτερικό (εκτός πλακέτας ) θα κοιτούσα τυχόν δυσλειτουργία εξωτερικού ανεμιστήρα και θερμικό ασφαλείας με κάποιο ελάττωμα .
> Δοκίμασες και σε ποιο χαμηλή θερμοκρασία να δεις τι γίνεται ? (π.χ. όχι 240 , αλλά 180)
> Κάποια δυσλειτουργία που η πλακέτα ναι μεν λειτουργεί σωστά αλλά κάτι περιφερειακό δίνει στην πλακέτα να το θεωρήσει "σφάλμα " ενώ δεν είναι .
> 
> Τώρα είναι τοποθετημένη στον ίδιο χώρο που λειτουργούσε τότε ? (ίδια εντοίχιση) , πιθανότητα οι τεχνικοί που το πήγες και άλλαξαν ρελέ και είδαν ότι τώρα λειτουργεί "καλά " είναι επειδή πιθανά την δοκίμασαν εκτός εντοίχισης


Ναι τον δοκιμασα και σε χαμηλοτερη θερμοκρασια.Σημερα δηλαδη τον εβαλα κανα δεκαλεπτο στους 180.
Αλλα αρκετες φορες πεταγε και το σφαλμα με το που του εδινες παροχη, δηλαδη χωρις να τον ζεστανεις.
Οι ανεμιστηρες λειτουργουν κανονικα,τους τσεκαρα.Τωρα αν καποιος σταματαει καποια στιγμη,αγνωστο, αλλα λογικα αν γινοταν κατι τετοιο θα πεταγε το σφαλμα ενω λειτουργουσε και οχι σε αναμονη.

Οχι δεν ειναι τοποθετημενος στον ιδιο χωρο που ηταν.Αλλα τηρει τις προδιαγραφες,δηλαδη εχει τα ανοιγματα για τον αερα πισω κτλ.Παντως και εκτος εντοιχισης μου το εκανε εμενα.Το ειχα δοκιμασει δηλαδη με το φουρνο τραβηγμενο εξω. 
Και το δικτυο του σπιτιου φαινεται οκ,αφου μετρησα και με πολυμετρο αλλα εχω και ups και βλεπω live ταση δικτυου.

----------


## Κυριακίδης

Τι να πω , μήπως έχεις δίκιο στα μηνύματα #8 & #10 (για την απόκλιση στα Ω που είδες ) αλλά εμείς τι γνώμη να εκφέρουμε που σε ποια σελίδα εντόπισες τις αναφορές , και το εντόπισες με βάση αναφοράς στο ακριβές μοντέλο σου , δώσε να τα διαβάσουμε και εμείς . 
Δεν έχουμε και καμιά γνώμη από ηλεκτρονικό για το στιγμιαίο σβήσιμο της οθόνης στο ρολόι , οθόνη (από τι παράγοντες μπορεί να οφείλονται )

----------


## dant3

Δε βρηκα καποιες τιμες για την αντισταση του θερμιστορ.
Απλα το ζεστανα και ειδα οτι συμπεριφερεται οπως θα ελεγε η λογικη οτι θα επρεπε αλλα και οτι εαν το αποσυνδεσω εβγαζε σφαλμα απευθειας,οποτε εαν ειχε προβλημα αυτο φανταζομαι θα πεταγε το σχετικο σφαλμα.
Και οι κωδικοι των σφαλματων που μου βγαζει ,απο οτι μου ειπε ο τεχνικος της indesit δεν εχει σχεση με αυτο.

----------


## Κυριακίδης

> Απλα το ζεστανα και ειδα οτι συμπεριφερεται οπως θα ελεγε η λογικη


 Δεν είναι έτσι , σημασία έχει όπως λένε διάφοροι το σωστό εύρος .
Κοτζάμ Αθήνα εκεί , πάνε στον καλύτερο ηλεκτρονικό και κάνε μου την χάρη να του πεις να εξετάσει την πλευρά τροφοδοτικού στην πλακέτα. (μην τον αφήσεις μόνο του να υποθέτει διάφορα , αλλά να του πεις το συμβάν με την στιγμιαία παύση της οθόνης )

Στον τεχνικό που υπέθεσε και σου άλλαξε τα ρελέ , που τελικά πήγες όλη την κουζίνα εκεί , τι σου είπε ? την δοκίμασε εκτεταμένα και δεν παρουσίασε πρόβλημα? ή απλά το έπαιξε μονά - ζυγά και δεν μας νοιάζει αν θα δουλέψει ή όχι στην επιστροφή στο σπίτι σου. Λίγο περίεργο αυτό. Έχει ενδιαφέρον , γιατί αν δούλεψε εκεί στον τεχνικό τότε δεν υποψιάζεσαι τους σένσορες.

----------


## dant3

> Δεν είναι έτσι , σημασία έχει όπως λένε διάφοροι το σωστό εύρος .
> Κοτζάμ Αθήνα εκεί , πάνε στον καλύτερο ηλεκτρονικό και κάνε μου την χάρη να του πεις να εξετάσει την πλευρά τροφοδοτικού στην πλακέτα. (μην τον αφήσεις μόνο του να υποθέτει διάφορα , αλλά να του πεις το συμβάν με την στιγμιαία παύση της οθόνης )
> 
> Στον τεχνικό που υπέθεσε και σου άλλαξε τα ρελέ , που τελικά πήγες όλη την κουζίνα εκεί , τι σου είπε ? την δοκίμασε εκτεταμένα και δεν παρουσίασε πρόβλημα? ή απλά το έπαιξε μονά - ζυγά και δεν μας νοιάζει αν θα δουλέψει ή όχι στην επιστροφή στο σπίτι σου. Λίγο περίεργο αυτό. Έχει ενδιαφέρον , γιατί αν δούλεψε εκεί στον τεχνικό τότε δεν υποψιάζεσαι τους σένσορες.


Μιλησα σημερα τηλεφωνικα με αυτον που αλλαξε τα ρελε και μου ειπε οτι του πεταξε μια φορα το F24 και μετα αλλαξε τα ρελε.
Αυτος ομως τον εβαζε και λειτουργουσε ενω τα θεματα τα εμφανιζει σε αναμονη.
Του το ειπα και μου ειπε να δοκιμασω να βαλω αναποδα φαση-ουδετερο και οτι μετα δεν υπαρχει να δοκιμασει κατι αλλο γιατι τα ειδε οκ.

----------

